# Autumn and Winter 2011 babies...Come on in!



## Mommy's Angel

I thought we should start a thread. 

How far are you in second trimester? 

How are you feeling?

Is this your first child?


Lets talk ladies!!:happydance::flower:


Gender Confirmations:

Amberyll23 :pink:

Carry :pink:

Cherryhrf :pink:

ciarhwyfar staying :yellow:

chysantheMUM :pink:

Kiki09 :blue:

Leeze :pink:

Mommy's Angel :pink:


----------



## creatingpeace

No way you are the only one???


----------



## Bebica

13 weeks in a day!


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm in 2nd tri, 17+2 today. :) I feel ok, a lot lot better than in 1st tri, energy is pretty much ok as long as I get a nap, but my SPD is starting up... this is my 2nd child, I have a little boy who is going to be 21 months old on Sunday. 20 week scan is on June 1st, excited to find out if Adam is going to have a brother or a sister.

anyone else?


----------



## ellie27

Hi, I am joining 2nd tri today!

This is our 2nd baby, Anna is 16 months.

Am feeling great! Only had some on/off nausea from 6 - 9 wks and thats it!

:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome 2nd tri ladies. :hug:

Technically this is my second and we have a son but he passed away shortly after giving birth to him preterm. But our first baby here on earth will "God willing" be this little one.

We found out today that it's a :pink: :happydance: But I'm also showing symptoms of Incompetant cervix and have found out today there's slight funneling though the cervix is closed right now. I'm also on 17P injections to keep PTL at bay. I'm 18wks 5 dys today and sunday will be our 19th week. I'm praying to get WAY past viability. I'm a bit on edge from todays information. :cry:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mommy's Angel said:


> I thought we should start a thread.
> 
> How far are you in second trimester?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Is this your first child?
> 
> 
> Lets talk ladies!!:happydance::flower:

We are at 21w 3d. 

Things have started getting a little complicated with some unexplained bleeding/spotting this week. I have pretty much had to give up my walking/exercise and can't have sex for the next several weeks, at least. The baby is moving well and while I have an anterior placenta so I may not be able to feel all of it, so far the little one likes to sit low and I get regular movements.

This is my third child with one early mc. We also have two bonus children in our household though not all live in the house. Here is to hoping this little one doesn't try to come very early. I can wait for September.


----------



## Amberyll23

I'm a 2nd trimester mommy! 

16 wks, 3 days (my ticker is a day off, I'm just too lazy to change it!). This will be our second after suffering the loss of our first little one back in September (m/c at 8 1/2 wks).

So far I am feeling pretty good. I have a few gestational concerns, I have high blood pressure (pre-pregnancy), was diagnosed with early-onset GD (and am currently on insulin for that 1xday before bed), and have suffered a subchorionic hematoma at 7 1/2 wks that has since disappeared on its own. Have an anatomy scan scheduled for May 31st and fetal echo u/s on June 6 (to make sure baby's heart is ok). 

Grats on finding out that you are having a little lady, Mommy's Angel! Have they discussed any options for you about the cervix? Are they able to close it with a stitch or 2 if need be? :hugs: and I will be keeping you and your little one in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amberyll23 said:


> I'm a 2nd trimester mommy!
> 
> Grats on finding out that you are having a little lady, Mommy's Angel! Have they discussed any options for you about the cervix? Are they able to close it with a stitch or 2 if need be? :hugs: and I will be keeping you and your little one in my thoughts and prayers.

Yes, right now I'm on 17P injections for PTL. I've been to two different Perinatologists several hours away from each other and both agree with being more conservative with a cerclage. They WILL put one in, but they refused to put one in at 14wks. They are waiting until the measurements are at 25. My concern is the funneling right now though. I go back next wed to have another scan and check it. I'm PRAYING it was a mistake and that it was a contraction after relieving my bladder for the internal scan.

ciarhwyfar, Yes, I'm praying we all get there safely with beautiful, healthy babies to hold!:thumbup::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## carry

Hi everyone *waves* im currently 21 weeks with baby girl, everything going well so far had no sickness whatsoever.. was actually beginnning to wonder if i was actually pregnant, as i to have an anterior placenta so its hard to feel baby move sometimes.. but had anomaly scan yesterday and everythings good, mild concern over babies kidneys which where slightly enlarged, have to see consultant next week.. but after plenty of reassurance from some of the ladies on here im not gonna worry silly over it.. glad to meet you all and congratulations on all your beautiful bumps x


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi ladies, I'm in 2nd tri too (for the next 2 weeks at least anyway :winkwink:), I'm currently 24wks, so baby is now viable which is great. And although I get the occasional day when I feel a bit drained, headachy or light headed, for the most part everything has been great. No morning sickness or complications. I'm having a baby girl, who will be my 2nd child (son is now in his 20's) and so far all seems to be going well :thumbup:


----------



## cedrickerry

Hi Ladies - I'm 27 in 2nd Tri (15+2) with my first babies (having twins!)
Just about getting over nausea, but knackered and paranoid that things are going wrong (no reason they should be) 6wk, and 12wk scans ok, low Downs Syndrome risk, but I'm such a worry pants:wacko:


----------



## Kiki09

:hi: Great thread :) I am 39 and 19 wks 2 days, so far so good, tho can't help be a worry pants, due to my past losses, this one will be our forever baby. I have had scans every 4 weeks due to history and a cyst they are a bit concerned about. I was v lucky in that I was part of a Drs training day where I was scanned for over an hour by different Drs on a training course learning how to scan and measure baby, it was a great chance to see baby and get some reassurance before my 20 week scan next week!! We also found out we are team blue :)


----------



## Emx

Hi - I guess Im classed as second tri now... Im 37 and this is my second baby as a 35+ mum x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well hello ladies! SO glad I'm not alone. I had wondered! :wacko:

To those who are a worry pants, I'm right there with you. These next few weeks are crucial for me as I gave birth preterm to our son two years ago at 22wks and he passed away shortly after.

Now I'm on 17P injections to stop the PTL but Doctors in this area refused to put a preventative stitch in until my cervix was actually 2.5. Right now I'm at 3.2 however there are signs of funneling now. I'm 19wks tomorrow and am SCARED. Viability is in 6 more weeks. It just scares me to think this could possibly happen again. I'm trying to keep a positive head about it. 

Today I decided to be prepared with the news I have already at 19wks. So Doug and I bought two preemie outfits and I'll be looking for a micropreemie outfit online if I can find one. In all likelihood with more monitoring we shouldn't need these outfits, however, I will NOT be unprepared like I was with our son Jackson. I'd rather have them on hand and give them to someone who needs them later than need them and not have them.

At any rate. Congrats to everyone on 2nd trimester and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.

By the way, we're team :pink: here. Does everyone know what they are having??

cedrickery..congrats on the twins! LOVE hearing about multiples just as much as the singletons.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

We decided to stay neutral about gender this time. It doesn't really matter to us which one it turns out to be and we have all the clothes we need for at least the first few months from the last one as I saved everything and hadn't gone through it for donations/giveaways yet. 

All we have been hoping for is a healthy baby and it would be nice to get an announcement in the delivery room. Kind of thinking of it as being a bonus at the end of birth. All of the blood work and tests have been good. The biggest concern right now is the unexplained bleeding and still being a few weeks away from viability.

The OH is working hard to see that I take things really easy, whether I want to or not. It is hard not being able to go walking anymore or really do a lot of things I am used to being able to handle. I have to remind myself it will be worth it to not take any risks.

I just get really bored sometimes. :)


----------



## bigmomma74

I'm 37 and 23 weeks with baby no 5. We're having our 4th little lady in a row!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats Bigmomma!! :flower:

ciarhwyfar, I wanted to keep neutral too, but after having lost my first two years ago I think I needed to know to bond. I was/am SO afraid to get close and enjoy because in the back of my head, I know what happened last time. I've pushed through that feeling because "better to have loved and lost, than NEVER to have loved at all". So I decided I needed to find out the gender and call our baby by name. So I talk to Amelia everyday since finding out last week. I'm so glad I decided to do it this time. 

Right now I'm on total bed rest. I can't remembered if I shared, but I'm showing signs of funneling and I'm just 19wks. I'm on 17P injections to stop PTL but they aren't convinced I need a stitch until cervical length is 2.5. I've been a bit on edge. Yesterday we bought two preemie outfits and one micropreemie outfit. I HAD to do it! My hope is that they won't be needed, but after what they did with my son...I REFUSE to be unprepared. Those three outfits set my mind at ease and I can move on to focusing on keeping her in here as long as I can. I'll start buying regular clothes at 28wks. Like you, I want to get passed the 22wk milestone where we lost our son and then past 24wk viability milestone which is in 6 more weeks for us. :wacko: In all actuality I'd LOVE it if she'd stay in there for another 20wks. :winkwink: :happydance: I'm shooting for the stars!


So just thought I'd ask...Is anyone planning to breastfeed? Use cloth diapers? 

I'm hoping to bf'd and I found some cloth diapers I'd like to try. The initial cost seems high but it seems like it will save money over time compared to disposable diapering, though I've heard Amazon has a mommy savings program that uses coupons and you can REALLY save a bundle on disposables that way.

Congrats to all you mommies :flower:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mommy's Angel, from your posts on the ttc over 35 boards and stuff I have to say no one should have had to go through that and I am glad that your doctors are a lot more on the ball this time. Bed rest sucks in my opinion. I had to do that for only three days a few weeks ago but I am afraid I might end up there again. The toddler doesn't really understand though and my OH comes straight home instead of taking care of a property that needs more work before we can rent it out. I feel so guilty even if it isn't something I can control.

We found out the gender on the last one but since this is The Last One, I want to go back to not knowing before birth. I did that with my first one but then again, didn't have a choice back then. They didn't do any ultrasounds 22 years ago.

I nursed the little one for 18 months but had to give it up during my short pregnancy last year as it just hurt too much for me and I didn't even know it could do that. Apparently getting pregnant has effects on that as well. I fully plan on bf again and we bought a good pump last time so it is also still usable.

We have cloth diapers from Kushies. Sometimes you can get them on sale but they are a little pricey. We have both regular and toddler size diapers. They work really well, although stopped using them when we thought she was potty training last year. Now we spend around $35-40 a month on disposables at BJ's. Much cheaper to buy the cloth in the long run. I can't tell you about the newborn size because there was never a concern about her being early and I didn't see buying them for only a few weeks, at best.

I hope you don't end up needing the preemie outfits. As long as you keep trying to do everything you can to keep the little one cooking as long as possible, I feel positive things will come out well for you this time.


----------



## 2Gr8tDaneMom

Hi! I'm 41 and this is our first baby-its a boy! I'm 22 weeks today and basically feeling good although I seem to get tired pretty fast, and the heartburn is so bad that even though I take a Zantac in the morning, I still have it all day long-other than that, all is progressing normally. My last scan, they told me my placenta is a little low, so they wanted me to have another scan at 28 weeks to see if it moved. Not worried about it. We were fortunate to get pregnant right away once we decided to start trying, and I feel pretty lucky that everything is going well. Nice to be here with all of you :)


----------



## mztova

Hello everyone!
I am 43 and this is our first baby together. (suspected MC in Dec..and 2 Step daughters)
I am 17 weeks along and the tiredness and really sore bbs is much better..although my nipples have been increased sensitive this past week.
I have been struggling with sinus/ear and chest congestion for almost 2 weeks. This has put me off work for that time. Going back tomorrow.
We have our anatomy scan in just over a week! They are also doing an an anomoly scan at the same time but I let our OB know I don't want the results. I am not wanting to worry about things..I have enough to worry about...
I have didelphys uterus which means I have 2 uterus' and 2 cervix's...this means I am high risk for preterm labour, low birth weight and high risk for C section. So basically what this means is our little bean is in one of my uterus'. Thankfully the larger of the two, so that is better for growth. The further along I get the higher the risk..so the OB will be watching me closely. 
I am just trying to celebrate everyday and keep positive and have faith!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciahwyfar, I whole-heartedly understand the guilt. Though I'm focusing on Amelia right now, I often think if we try again how difficult it could be on bed rest. The Doulas We're going with right now have a service to nanny with such issues, but I can't imagine how much it would cost and would feel funny having someone watch Amelia when I'm right there.:wacko: It's not a priority to think about right now so I'm not even thinking about it much.

Thank you for your encouragement. I feel good about this pregnancy. I haven't lost my mucus plug yet so that's a plus and while I've had bv again, it was taken care of early so I don't have any infection in my system right now which is a far cry from last time. I think we're on a role and I'm just going to keep resting. As you said, it gets boring, but I'm able to get online with my laptop and Doug brought the tv up. I also have many books. I have many blessings to count!

2Gr8, I had acid reflux in the hospital a month ago and it was just awful. I can imagine what your going through is a pain.

Tova, I was thinking when I first read your comment that it would be an added protection to have two of each. In case one doesn't work the other would compensate, I guess that's not how it works at all though. Sounds like it's pretty scarey for you at times but I'm grateful things are progressing nicely.:thumbup:


----------



## littlebabyno4

hello everyone, I am 36 and I'm 20 + 1weeks. I have 3 children and had a mis last august but feeling good at moment. had my 1st scan on wednesday the doc wants me to go to hosp to have a detailed scan but he said he can't see nothing wrong its just because i'm over 35 but i seen him write in my notes that I have marginal anterior placenta he didn't explain it so I assume they not too worried bout it. not even sure what it is. I do get tired but I have a very busy little toddler so I don't get to sit much. hope you all feeling well.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

littlebabyno4 said:


> hello everyone, I am 36 and I'm 20 + 1weeks. I have 3 children and had a mis last august but feeling good at moment. had my 1st scan on wednesday the doc wants me to go to hosp to have a detailed scan but he said he can't see nothing wrong its just because i'm over 35 but i seen him write in my notes that I have marginal anterior placenta he didn't explain it so I assume they not too worried bout it. not even sure what it is. I do get tired but I have a very busy little toddler so I don't get to sit much. hope you all feeling well.

Hello!

I don't know what a marginal anterior placenta but I have an anterior placenta and it just means that the placenta is in front. It may take a little longer to feel the little one move, we might be a little more protected from some of the more energetic movements, or it might mean nothing in regards to that. As long as it isn't low laying, you should be fine.


----------



## Melstar

Hi Ladies

I'm 38 and almost 17 weeks pregnant with my second. I have a 14 year old daughter from my previous marriage and this will be my partner's first child :)

I am feeling not too bad now apart from extremely emotional...I cry at everything lol.
I put this down to also being on my own a lot of the time as my partner is in the forces so away alot! 

I have had bleeding at 13-14 weeks and was told I had a low lying posterior placenta that was partially covering my cervix opening but (touch wood) I've not experienced any bleeding since.

I am now just VERY impatiently waiting to feel my little one having a proper wiggle about, I have felt the odd little flutter but nothing substantial yet. My partner is home weds on leave and I have everything crossed for a few kicks then so he can feel them too :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Mommy's Angel--I am so glad that your doctors are following you so closely with this pregnancy and that there is a plan in place! I hope that the bedrest is helping and keeping my fx'd for you as you progress through these next few stressful weeks! 
 
As for breastfeeding and diapers, I am definately going to try and breastfeed, but will probably not use cloth diapers. 

2Gr--you have my total sympathy and understanding about the heartburn. I have acid reflux (pre-pregnancy) and the pregnancy has made it so much worse--that has probably been one of the hardest symptoms to deal with!

As for what we are having, we are going to find out for certain, our anatomy scan is scheduled for the 31st--we have no preference whatsoever, just a happy, healthy babe!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amberyll23 said:


> Mommy's Angel--I am so glad that your doctors are following you so closely with this pregnancy and that there is a plan in place! I hope that the bedrest is helping and keeping my fx'd for you as you progress through these next few stressful weeks!
> 
> As for breastfeeding and diapers, I am definately going to try and breastfeed, but will probably not use cloth diapers.
> 
> 2Gr--you have my total sympathy and understanding about the heartburn. I have acid reflux (pre-pregnancy) and the pregnancy has made it so much worse--that has probably been one of the hardest symptoms to deal with!
> 
> As for what we are having, we are going to find out for certain, our anatomy scan is scheduled for the 31st--we have no preference whatsoever, just a happy, healthy babe!

Thank you! :hugs: 

The 31st will be a fun day! Can't wait to know what your having!:happydance:


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi everyone!
I am 36 and coming up to 18 weeks pregnant. I had a mmc and D&C in November last year so although I am ecstatic at being pregnant, I am still really anxious and worried that somethings going to go wrong. But I have a little fetal doppler that helps me feel better! MS was really bad until about 15 weeks and now I feel amazing - healthy, fit and glowing!
On the hand, my OH has really struggled with both pg's. He never wanted to have kids, and then decided to go with it - but he's really stressed about being a dad. He's now in counselling and tbh he's really making an effort - I really love him and hope things work out for us!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!! I'm 38 and nearly 17 weeks

great to meet you all (and see some familiar faces too) :hugs:

I also can't wait to feel the first kicks, I wish they would hurry up!! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! welcome.:hi:

I had an emergency stitch on thursday to keep Amelia in, am on bed rest and continuing 17P to keep PTL at bay. I'm half way to delivery day and praying she stays in there nicely until October. Looking forward to passing milestones! :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies :wave:

Pip x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So what's on everyones agenda this week? Any scans or appointments? Any new genders announced??

How are you all doing?!

I started putting gender confirmations on the origional post and see we have several girls, one boy and one neutral confirmation. Waiting on the rest of you. I'm really excited to hear what everyone is having.


----------



## Leeze

my scan isn't until 20th June - too long to wait!!!! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Leeze said:


> my scan isn't until 20th June - too long to wait!!!! xx

I know, it's SO hard to wait when you want to know already. I find it comforting to call Amelia by name. It helps me to bond with her.:cloud9:


AFM: This week is pretty busy. Tomorrow is a scheduled fetal echocardiogram which is normal for women with type II diabetes. They just want to check the babies heart.

Tues. our Doula is bringing a backup Doula to the house for us to meet in case she's not in the state. Since I have a cerclage and delivery date is unpredictable, she wants to make sure someone will be there.:thumbup:

I think Friday I'll be fit in the schedule to check the new cerclage, the length and the funneling to make sure everything is okay. Praying that stitch holds her in good!:winkwink: Then an appointment with the Perinatal center to discuss everything. 

I have this feeling aside from bed rest for the next 20 wks, my life will consist of MANY appointments, but I'm okay with it as long as it keeps little Amelia safe.:thumbup:

Thinking of you all! :hug: :flower:


----------



## Septie

I am 36, to be 37 by the birth of our second boy (35 at birth of our first). No problems whatsoever getting pregnant either time (other than that breastfeeding delayed my periods , and then shortened the luteal phase for quite a while), and no real problems in either pregnancy, thank goodness. Lots of scares, weird aches and pains with the second one, but so far, all is ok. I am 26 weeks, counting down to 30 weeks, then I'll relax more:thumbup:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mommy's Angel, that is good news (sort of)! Keeping positive thoughts on the stitch holding and I know you will find plenty to do while on that all important bed rest. I know from some of your other posts etc that you do some baking and such but I don't know about other crafts. When I get up the motivation, I have been working on making some crocheted booties and bib sets to take with me to the hospital for donation when I go in to have this little one. With the toddler and such, I haven't had a lot but I think I have around ten sets so I am making progress. Maybe taking up crochet or knitting will help with the bed rest? Just a thought.

Welcome to the new ladies!

I don't have any appointments scheduled this week but I had my follow up from the unexplained bleeding last week on Friday. The doctor took me off pelvic rest but warned me if there was any more bleeding of any kind, it was going to be pelvic rest for the duration. I am hoping it doesn't come to that but at the same time, I don't want to take chances either.

The OH has been wonderful today. I swear that I have been more tired the last couple of weeks than I was in 1st trimester and I was just exhausted when the toddler got going this morning. I tend to get a bit sick from lack of sleep when she gets up early. He got out of bed and told me to stay even though he was kind of exhausted himself and only gets two days a week to sleep in. By the time I did manage to crawl out of bed, I no longer felt sick and the toddler was down for a nap. What a nice surprising, relaxing day.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Septie! :hi:

ciarhwyfar, WTG on getting off bed rest! :happydance: Sounds like you've had a lovely day so far!


----------



## Tiamaria

Hey, I'm 37 and in 2nd Tri, nearly 3rd! :-D This is my 4th child, my others are 19, 13 and 11 so a big gap for me and feels like my first all over again :-D


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Tiamaria! Congrats on your little one. I suppose it feels so different now that the others are mostly grown, but I've heard many parents say having a little one really kept their stamina and they felt they were more relaxed and ready to parents then they were when the others were younger. I'll be interested to see what you say when you have your little one. Will it be harder or easier now that you have more wisdom and experience. 

I'm hoping it will be right. But having never had kids prior, I don't have much to go on. :lol: I'm new all around to this. Hopefully it will come pretty quickly even though I'm 37. 

Congrats and welcome to the group....Bet your excited to almost be in the 3rd trimester. :happydance:


----------



## scooperdoops

Hi everyone, 

I am 37 and 24wks today hurrah! Not had a bad time of it so far, apart from the tiredness, but I am starting to feel a bit more like my old self now. Have even managed to get the sewing machine out today!

This is our first baby and it took around 18 months for us to conceive. Finally happened two days before I was due to have a Lap and Dye!! My body obviously needs a little scare to kick it into action! All looked good on the 20wk scan and we're going to have a surprise so its neutral baby clothes all the way just now. I see the midwife again tomorrow for the first time in ages, must compile my enormous list of questions tonight!!

Great to have a plus 35 forum... nice to know there are a few of us about.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

scooperdoops said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am 37 and 24wks today hurrah! Not had a bad time of it so far, apart from the tiredness, but I am starting to feel a bit more like my old self now. Have even managed to get the sewing machine out today!
> 
> This is our first baby and it took around 18 months for us to conceive. Finally happened two days before I was due to have a Lap and Dye!! My body obviously needs a little scare to kick it into action! All looked good on the 20wk scan and we're going to have a surprise so its neutral baby clothes all the way just now. I see the midwife again tomorrow for the first time in ages, must compile my enormous list of questions tonight!!
> 
> Great to have a plus 35 forum... nice to know there are a few of us about.

Yay, WTG!:happydance: Welcome to the group! I look forward to getting to know you:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, I'm feeling Amelia move more and more. Kicking, punching. It's kinda fun. I'm having nausea from the side affects to the 17P injections I'm on and bad headaches. The bed rest is doing well. I also got permission to go for a ride the other day and we enjoyed that. Back to a couple weeks of bed rest until the next scan in two weeks. 

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## Milliroo

Hi everyone - Im 36, will be 37 when baby is born. This is my second baby - we have a perfect beautiful 13 month old little boy. Having a c section this time - but all has been fine with pregnancy. Hope everyone is doing well! x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sorry for the side effects, Mommy's Angel but every week is a blessing right now. If my math isn't wrong, two weeks will be 24 for you, yes? I'm glad you at least got to get out.

My next appointment is on Friday and I am hoping that everything will be boringly normal until then. I found what appeared to be a small blood clot when wiping earlier but since there is no bleeding, I am going to wait until at least tomorrow before mentioning it as today was a holiday. The little one has been bouncing around just as pleased as can be on a regular basis so all is well there.

I just want this one to wait until term with no further problems. Even though tomorrow is 24 weeks, I would be happier with no more emergency visits.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> Sorry for the side effects, Mommy's Angel but every week is a blessing right now. If my math isn't wrong, two weeks will be 24 for you, yes? I'm glad you at least got to get out.
> 
> My next appointment is on Friday and I am hoping that everything will be boringly normal until then. I found what appeared to be a small blood clot when wiping earlier but since there is no bleeding, I am going to wait until at least tomorrow before mentioning it as today was a holiday. The little one has been bouncing around just as pleased as can be on a regular basis so all is well there.
> 
> I just want this one to wait until term with no further problems. Even though tomorrow is 24 weeks, I would be happier with no more emergency visits.


Oh how I can understand you!:hugs::flower: 

I'm 21wks 1day right now and will be 22wks next Sunday. I'm SO nervous. that's the milestone to pass from my last pregnancy. It will be such a GREAT moment when that week passes. :cry::happydance:[-o&lt;

So sorry for that scare. I too will pray for no more emergency visits. We're going to get to term you and I:happydance::winkwink::thumbup: No more crazy emergency visits. Gee I'm Sick of the hospital. I told them all I hope NOT to see them until delivery date. :winkwink::thumbup:

Please keep us posted when you call tomorrow. 

Milliroo, Welcome and Congrats!:flower:


----------



## kizzyt

Hey ladies,

Just joining your little group if I may :)

I am 35 and due in September with my first bubba after a m/c in November last year. We were lucky enough to fall easily the first time and even easier this time (first full cycle after D&C) and so far, touch wood I have had a very nice and easy pregnancy. I am 25 weeks on Friday and we're off to sunny Spain on Sat for our last holiday just the two of us. I also have my 25 week GP check on Friday this week.

As I have a high BMI I have to have the GTT on the 1st July but am hopeful all will be ok, especially as I said all's been well.

Just out of interest, do you think it is any harder being pregnant older or makes no diff? I am a very active person although I am overweight and I've not been properly pregnant before so I dont know if age is a factor or if prego 20 year olds feel the same way I do? :)


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello kizzyt, I wouldn't say it is more difficult, just that various things are different between then and now. 

I did call the clinic today and they pretty much told me to stay out of the heat and to keep my fluids up. If anything else comes up, they will want to see me but in the meantime, just keep my Friday appointment. Not having any bleeding or cramping, I didn't see that it was too important at this time. I also didn't want a telling off for not calling though. ;)


----------



## poppy666

Mommy's Angel said:


> I thought we should start a thread.
> 
> How far are you in second trimester?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Is this your first child?
> 
> 
> Lets talk ladies!!:happydance::flower:

Im 16wk 1 day today find out what sex is this Saturday :happydance:

Im 41 and have 4 boys aged 20, 19, 18 and 14mths, sadly suffered a MMC a few days before Christmas but was lucky to concieve again 7wks later. Quietly hoping its a girl for my last, but as long as its healthy im happy.

At the moment feeling knackered lol think more so running around after a toddler, but must admit ive more patience for my youngest than i had with the older 3 in my 20s so everythings great x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi and welcome kizzy!:hi:

I don't think it's any harder. The hardships I have are more medical from an incompetent cervix, once I figured that out, I think I'm now starting to have a normal attitude.

Ciarhwyfar, so glad things still look good. Can't wait till we share those first few pics of us holding our babies. That will be a celebration! :happydance:

Poppy, it's stories like yours that continue to give me hope that I'll be able to have more after Amelia's birth! :happydance: I'm 37 right now and want to wait a year after she bf's. You hear medical staff talk like having children after 39 is unheard of and I've seen So many women 40 and older go on to have beautiful babies! Just brings me a whole lotta hope! :flower:


----------



## poppy666

37 is no age at all, i concieved with korben at 39 had him 2wks after my 40th :happydance: you got plenty of time after Amelia :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

poppy666 said:


> 37 is no age at all, i concieved with korben at 39 had him 2wks after my 40th :happydance: you got plenty of time after Amelia :hugs:

Thank you! If only you could hear the Dr.'s. :wacko: My last scare was a couple weeks ago when Amelia was in an odd position. They couldn't really SEE anything but opted to say they saw a hole in her heart which *"Could*" be a shadow from her rib. THEN the idiot went on to say it's associated with Downs because of my age.

According to several people I've spoken with. There's only a 30% correlation associated with Downs and usually Downs cases have a higher risk for another heart defect.

So he then told me to weight 8 weeks so he could see it or not. Making assumptions without cause because of my age. :wacko:

When I was pregnant with Jackson before we lost him I was told my age (35) was old and made to feel like I shouldn't be pregnant. Not sure if it's the norm, but like I said, I've seen more women over 40 pregnant with healthy babies and it kinda bothers me that these Dr.'s base everything on age and not really on concrete evidence of a diagnosis.

So your news and those like yours gives me EXCITEMENT because I'm seeing more and more women with beautiful babies and I know I'll have that chance of more. That my eggs don't just dry up at 37.:haha::winkwink:


----------



## kizzyt

Its funny you've had that implication about the over 35 thing, when my midwife told me I'd have the downs screening automatically (with my consent) I asked if that was because of my ages and she sort of went "pfft, no, everyone has it now, you're not old" which was quite nice! :)


----------



## poppy666

I got my letter last week just saying low risk 1 in 1200 so think i can breathe a little :happydance:


----------



## creatingpeace

Hi Ladies...been waiting to get into the 2nd tri to join you! Hope I can come in and get to know you all! Im 40 and preg with my first after a mc in 2009. Took 16 months to conceive and Clomid, but we are thrilled and scans have proven all is well thus far!!!
Hope all of you are well!!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mommy's Angel, I am really starting to think that your doctors are really rubbish. Granted, I got a bit of the age thing with my last one at 39. I am at a different clinic and 42 and I have gotten nothing about my age from anyone. At the women's hospital (where I will be giving birth), they don't think anything about these ages either. Yes, the risk is higher but then 6% IS higher than 1%. I am not saying those are the numbers but really, if you look at statistics, the 20-30 year olds have more cases of Down's these days than the over 35's. Just saying.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> Mommy's Angel, I am really starting to think that your doctors are really rubbish. Granted, I got a bit of the age thing with my last one at 39. I am at a different clinic and 42 and I have gotten nothing about my age from anyone. At the women's hospital (where I will be giving birth), they don't think anything about these ages either. Yes, the risk is higher but then 6% IS higher than 1%. I am not saying those are the numbers but really, if you look at statistics, the 20-30 year olds have more cases of Down's these days than the over 35's. Just saying.

I'm finding that SO ODD because your in New York as well. I went for a second opinion to Rochester and they just agreed with the Peri center here in Syracuse. It was like they were reading off word for word what Peri Syracuse said.:growlmad::wacko: Turns out that in the end "I" was right concerning the stitch!

Your right though, they're pretty much rubbish here. I can't understand for the life of me though, WHY?!:shrug: There's one Dr. I trust in the Peri center and she's limited because she's under her older peers who are controlling it all. If left on her own, she'd be a GREAT Peri. I'm finding that they get cocky because they're the only ones in 14 counties here. They figure if people disagree with them they have nowhere else to go. :shrug: I took that two hour drive with hopes it'd change things and sure enough, Just as BAD!

Since we moved back to our home state I keep telling my husband the medical care in this area has been awful! I'd rather go back to Ohio where at least I had excellent care.

I wondered if your area and NYC area were different. I figured it would make a difference the area but again, I can't understand WHY!

I'm REALLY close to moving out of state based on that alone. Not to mention the taxes and outrageous prices on homes that are WAY overpriced for what they're worth. It really is annoying lately though with the age issue. If I'm told ONE MORE TIME I'm old by these idiots I'm going to knock someone over. :haha: I'm only 37 for crying out loud!:dohh:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mommy's Angel said:


> I'm finding that SO ODD because your in New York as well. I went for a second opinion to Rochester and they just agreed with the Peri center here in Syracuse. It was like they were reading off word for word what Peri Syracuse said.:growlmad::wacko: Turns out that in the end "I" was right concerning the stitch!
> 
> Your right though, they're pretty much rubbish here. I can't understand for the life of me though, WHY?!:shrug: There's one Dr. I trust in the Peri center and she's limited because she's under her older peers who are controlling it all. If left on her own, she'd be a GREAT Peri. I'm finding that they get cocky because they're the only ones in 14 counties here. They figure if people disagree with them they have nowhere else to go. :shrug: I took that two hour drive with hopes it'd change things and sure enough, Just as BAD!
> 
> Since we moved back to our home state I keep telling my husband the medical care in this area has been awful! I'd rather go back to Ohio where at least I had excellent care.
> 
> I wondered if your area and NYC area were different. I figured it would make a difference the area but again, I can't understand WHY!
> 
> I'm REALLY close to moving out of state based on that alone. Not to mention the taxes and outrageous prices on homes that are WAY overpriced for what they're worth. It really is annoying lately though with the age issue. If I'm told ONE MORE TIME I'm old by these idiots I'm going to knock someone over. :haha: I'm only 37 for crying out loud!:dohh:

The region must have some effect. I am in Schenectady and while I have had a couple of doctors I had a tough time trying to work with, overall I have managed to find a couple that I really like. My pediatrician is in Albany and I don't mind the drive because I wouldn't trade her in for anything. My ob is also wonderful.

I'm not from these parts by a long shot being a West Coaster and all but I haven't exactly heard good things about Syracuse in general. I'm guessing some of it has to do with the way the economy is working in various areas and the further west into the state you go, the longer it will take for recovery, if at all. Though next time you want to take a two hour or so drive for a second opinion, maybe you should head this way. ;)

Almost everyone I have met at Bellevue Woman's Hospital has been really good, even though the last time I had a baby was during the big change of maternity units around here and kind of confusing for staff and such. I am (obviously) planning on going there again.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding that SO ODD because your in New York as well. I went for a second opinion to Rochester and they just agreed with the Peri center here in Syracuse. It was like they were reading off word for word what Peri Syracuse said.:growlmad::wacko: Turns out that in the end "I" was right concerning the stitch!
> 
> Your right though, they're pretty much rubbish here. I can't understand for the life of me though, WHY?!:shrug: There's one Dr. I trust in the Peri center and she's limited because she's under her older peers who are controlling it all. If left on her own, she'd be a GREAT Peri. I'm finding that they get cocky because they're the only ones in 14 counties here. They figure if people disagree with them they have nowhere else to go. :shrug: I took that two hour drive with hopes it'd change things and sure enough, Just as BAD!
> 
> Since we moved back to our home state I keep telling my husband the medical care in this area has been awful! I'd rather go back to Ohio where at least I had excellent care.
> 
> I wondered if your area and NYC area were different. I figured it would make a difference the area but again, I can't understand WHY!
> 
> I'm REALLY close to moving out of state based on that alone. Not to mention the taxes and outrageous prices on homes that are WAY overpriced for what they're worth. It really is annoying lately though with the age issue. If I'm told ONE MORE TIME I'm old by these idiots I'm going to knock someone over. :haha: I'm only 37 for crying out loud!:dohh:
> 
> The region must have some effect. I am in Schenectady and while I have had a couple of doctors I had a tough time trying to work with, overall I have managed to find a couple that I really like. My pediatrician is in Albany and I don't mind the drive because I wouldn't trade her in for anything. My ob is also wonderful.
> 
> I'm not from these parts by a long shot being a West Coaster and all but I haven't exactly heard good things about Syracuse in general. I'm guessing some of it has to do with the way the economy is working in various areas and the further west into the state you go, the longer it will take for recovery, if at all. Though next time you want to take a two hour or so drive for a second opinion, maybe you should head this way. ;)
> 
> Almost everyone I have met at Bellevue Woman's Hospital has been really good, even though the last time I had a baby was during the big change of maternity units around here and kind of confusing for staff and such. I am (obviously) planning on going there again.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm going to write it down and maybe we'll take a ride out there sometime. Obviously I'm on bed rest right now, but if I need a second opinion again, I'll be heading up that way!:winkwink:


----------



## hamster10

Hi all,

I'm 38, 13 weeks+3 days and feeling great. My lack of symptoms had me worried early on, but my blood work showed 1 in 3200 chance for Downs and 1 in 10,000+ for the other chromosome issues (Trisomy, etc, I think???) That news finally got me to stop worrying (for the most part) and go forward with the fact that somehow I still feel like a normal human being with no real mood swings, tiredness, sickness, etc. Hooray!

This is my/our first. Unexpected and completely welcome! We have just started telling everyone and I am amazed sometimes at peoples' reaction. Someone actually asked me if it was "his." (UM REALLY?) Another, who barely knows either of us asked "are you sure this is a good idea?" Those are the exceptions to the overwhelmingly positive reactions. But GOOD LORD. I live in an extremely liberal community and still people ask if we'll get married (NONE of your business) along with some other gems. I guess I just have always viewed pregnancy (for an adult) as strictly good news. Maybe I'm the exception. Ha! Has anyone else had less-than-expected reactions? 

Headed to the east coast to tell his family in person tomorrow. I am looking forward to that, but maybe a bit nervous considering I've never met them. "Hi Dad, this is ____. Oh, and we're pregnant." BOMBSHELL! Wish me luck.

Best best best to you all!! 

-e


----------



## Samantha675

Hello. I'm 35 and now in the 2nd trimester. Woo hoo! I will be 36 in a few weeks. This is baby #2.


----------



## CatherineK

Figured I would join in, too! I am 37, and 23 weeks pregnant with my second son. Completely excited, because we tried so long for my son, I didn't think I would be lucky enough to have another.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome to all the newbies! :hi: Glad you've come by. Looking forward to your journeys! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Welcome to all the new ladies, sorry I have not been around in this thread as much as I would like to be! 

Wanted to stop by and share some lovely news, we found out Tuesday that we are having a baby girl!! We are so excited!! Her name is Mary Grace (and we will call her Grace for short!), and she is measuring perfectly! I was very worried due to my high blood pressure and gestational diabetes that she would not grow properly, but so far, so good! We have another ultrasound specifically geared to looking at her heart on Monday, keeping my fingers crossed that the news continues to be good!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amberyll23 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies, sorry I have not been around in this thread as much as I would like to be!
> 
> Wanted to stop by and share some lovely news, we found out Tuesday that we are having a baby girl!! We are so excited!! Her name is Mary Grace (and we will call her Grace for short!), and she is measuring perfectly! I was very worried due to my high blood pressure and gestational diabetes that she would not grow properly, but so far, so good! We have another ultrasound specifically geared to looking at her heart on Monday, keeping my fingers crossed that the news continues to be good!

WTG:happydance: What great news that your having a :pink: Mary Grace. :flower: Please keep us posted how everything goes. I'll add your name and baby girl to the 1st page. Congrats!:cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So far ladies 4 girls, 1 boy and 1 neutral documented. If your name isn't on the first page with gender confirmation please let me know so I can add your baby. :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## Pixie M

Hello! I'm 13 weeks today! :happydance:

I've not been around here for a few weeks as I've been so shattered! Luckily, my energy is beginning to return and I can even stay awake after 9pm now! Still quite hormonal though and have cried a few times today for absolutely no reason. Maybe all these late nights are exhausting me!! :haha:

Looking forward to getting to know you all. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Pixie! :hi: Oh dear, get your sleep hun. It's going to be interesting when the little one is here. I see you have a little boy thats a year. I'm sure they'll both be keeping you on your toes. It'll be tiring but such a blessing! :happydance: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - lovely to see so many over 35s in 2nd trimester!! I've not posted in here for a while, have been busy buying a new flat with a little garden and 2nd bedroom that will become the nursery!! Very excited. Not long now till the 20-week scan either, 20th June!! Can't wait. How's everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh, the new place sounds lovely. You'll have to take pics of the nursery when you get it all done. I bet it will look just beautiful! YAY for the upcoming 20wk scan. It's so intense waiting for that scan. You wait and wait, then after the scan you wait again. :lol: Will you find out the gender or keep it a surprise?

I'm doing well. On bed rest, this is milestone week for me. Actually today is the day in our 22nd week I gave birth to our son so while it's bitter-sweet, little Amelia keeps kicking the heck out of me. :haha: It's like she's letting momma know everything is okay in there. I'm hopefully once we get beyond this that we'll make it further along. My hope is to make it to 40 wks. :thumbup:

Glad you popped in and that everything is starting to come together! :flower:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I hope everyone is doing well. I spent most of Tuesday at the hospital for the three hour glucose test and the latest ultrasound my doctor ordered. I arrived at 9:15 am and didn't get finished with everything until 2:45 pm. I guess the up side is that I didn't turn the AC on until I got home so it was less expensive.

My next appointment is next Friday so I guess I will find out what the test results are then. I don't normally get phone calls about them so I don't expect one this time.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I spent most of Tuesday at the hospital for the three hour glucose test and the latest ultrasound my doctor ordered. I arrived at 9:15 am and didn't get finished with everything until 2:45 pm. I guess the up side is that I didn't turn the AC on until I got home so it was less expensive.
> 
> My next appointment is next Friday so I guess I will find out what the test results are then. I don't normally get phone calls about them so I don't expect one this time.

Oh, that 3hr test. I disliked it when I wasn't pregnant.:wacko: I have my sono. tomorrow and the Peri appointment right after. Though it's becoming a habit of 4 hours.:dohh:

Praying all is well with both of us and our babies. :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Cherryhrf

Hi Ladies,

I'm 36 currently 16 weeks pregnant with baby no 4. Had decided to stop after 3 boys but here I am 5 years later and doing it all again. This is definitely going to be our last. 

I am hoping to find out the gender at a private scan (our hospital have a policy of not telling the sex at the 20 week scan.) Hoping for a girl this time to complete the family but I am expecting to be told another boy which will be fab aswell and i've had plenty practise.

Good luck to all you ladies experiencing problems during your pregnancies, I've been fortunate not to have had any such things so can only imagine what you are going through.

Heres to happy & healthy few months.


----------



## Leeze

hi again! :hi:

I DEFINITELY want to find out the gender!! I keep thinking it's going to be a boy but I would really be delighted either way. I'd like one of each if possible, I know I'll probably be 40 when I start TTC again but I'm feeling optimistic today and keep hearing lovely stories of over 40 Mums! 

I'm very excited about finally having a nursery too, it will probably be a few months still and we want to get a bit of work done to the flat before we move in so we might actually end up moving in after the LO comes. As long as we get there in the end, that's the main thing! I'm so excited about having a garden and how lovely it will be next Spring to be able to sit in the garden with the LO! I wonder if you can get outdoor baby gyms? I'm going to look into it later!! I'm so excited about buying baby stuff and when we finally have our new place I'll be able to properly get things!

Mommy's Angel - glad to hear your LO is kicking regularly and reassuring you. So sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been devastating. Sounds like you've been through a lot, you definitely deserve for the rest of this pregnancy to be as smooth as possible. 

Ciarhwyfar - that sounds like a hellova day in the hospital. Wow. Well done you. Fingers crossed all comes back ok. 

Hi Cherry - cute that you're having another one after 5 years! Good luck with your gender scan 

xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Cherry. :hi: :flower: 

So exciting. Maybe you'll get your little girl! Welcome to the group.

Leeze, looking forward to hearing your gender confirmation and house remodeling stories!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hey ladies!

This week the only thing I have scheduled is an appointment for Friday. My regular doctor didn't have anything available when she wanted to have me come in so I will be seeing the midwife. I didn't realize she was only in a few days a week and she actually offered to add me to her list of patients. Good doctors always show, don't they? Anyway, I expect to hear about my latest glucose and ultrasounds from last week. I hope everything is going well.

Mommy's Angel, I hope things are still going well for you. Congrats on making 23 weeks! Are you still getting injections?

Hope everyone else is doing well. What is on your plate for this week?

I know I am 26 weeks tomorrow and BnB uses 27 for 3rd trimester. Am I going to get kicked out of this thread next week? ;)


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I'm so very tired today - I think I experienced my first serious bout of bub kicking in the night as I woke up to feel a jabbing sensation on my lower right side! I had a really restless night and am feeling a bit like I'm back in the extreme tiredness of 1st trimester. An early night tonight for sure

Ciarhwyfar - funny question about getting kicked out of the thread - maybe we should rename it - are we all due in Autumn(Fall)/Winter - could we rename it Over 35s expecting in Autumn/Winter maybe? xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> This week the only thing I have scheduled is an appointment for Friday. My regular doctor didn't have anything available when she wanted to have me come in so I will be seeing the midwife. I didn't realize she was only in a few days a week and she actually offered to add me to her list of patients. Good doctors always show, don't they? Anyway, I expect to hear about my latest glucose and ultrasounds from last week. I hope everything is going well.
> 
> Mommy's Angel, I hope things are still going well for you. Congrats on making 23 weeks! Are you still getting injections?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. What is on your plate for this week?
> 
> I know I am 26 weeks tomorrow and BnB uses 27 for 3rd trimester. Am I going to get kicked out of this thread next week? ;)


No, but I DO think since your the first...that you should start a "Third Trimester thread. 

Ideally we should have first, second and third in here for people to go to. You can come back here to chat with us but will have "graduated" and will hopefully gather some 3rd trimesters in that thread. I'm on my way in 3 more weeks. Though I DO want to still chat with you in here. 

What we do with another thread is we have a "graduates thread" for the ttc #1 and the origional I'm still visiting. When I go, someone else can take this thread over..."hopefully" if all works out.

Am I making it Too organized or "should we keep just this thread and rename it"?:shrug:

What do you think??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Leeze said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so very tired today - I think I experienced my first serious bout of bub kicking in the night as I woke up to feel a jabbing sensation on my lower right side! I had a really restless night and am feeling a bit like I'm back in the extreme tiredness of 1st trimester. An early night tonight for sure
> 
> Ciarhwyfar - funny question about getting kicked out of the thread - maybe we should rename it - are we all due in Autumn(Fall)/Winter - could we rename it Over 35s expecting in Autumn/Winter maybe? xx


Kicking. Amelia has been kicking me in the bladder a lot. I think she's changed positions and is up a bit higher the past few days as it's not so bad. Kinda funny because when she kicks hard I jump and my eyes are wide opened. Doug laughs but hey! It's not everyday you have a life growing inside you. It's an odd feeling sometimes.:haha: One that I love though!:happydance::thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## Leeze

Personally, I prefer the idea of sticking together in the group and re-naming it. Otherwise I think it's difficult when you're just getting to know someone and then expect them to move on when they reach 3rd tri, and also if there's lots of new people coming in constantly then it's hard to keep track. But, that's just my view - what do others think? x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

My experience with other threads in other forums suggests that people become more attached to the specific group. I expect over time that many groups of 35+ ladies will start group threads and this one will drop into the archives. It isn't really that big of a deal to follow a couple of threads for a few weeks or so since I am following several now. :haha:

Now that I have listed reasons for each choice, either option works for me. We can rename this one or I can start a third trimester thread in the next week.


----------



## xxembobxx

Pixie M said:


> Hello! I'm 13 weeks today! :happydance:
> I've not been around here for a few weeks as I've been so shattered! Luckily, my energy is beginning to return and I can even stay awake after 9pm now! Still quite hormonal though and have cried a few times today for absolutely no reason. Maybe all these late nights are exhausting me!! :haha:

I'm exactly the same! 13 weeks now and I'm feeling a little more energetic but these past couple of weeks I just sob at everything :cry:

This is my 5th (and final) baby. No problems so far and none expected (I seem to be one of the lucky ones). I don't want to find out the gender but I think OH does.
We have 3 older girls and a 1 year old boy - I'd like another boy so they can be really close but a girl would make my day also :thumbup:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello ladies!!

My appointment today was mostly good news. The kind of not good news is that I am still not really gaining any weight but at least I didn't lose anymore.

My 3 hour glucose test is negative so no GD worries. :happydance: My ultrasound didn't show anything negative, no placenta previa or worries about separation. The midwife did say that the uterus can be irritated by anything including walking up stairs so it may have just been one of those things, a few times. Hopefully that is all over with. I have never had to worry about high blood pressure and this time it was pretty low. As long as it doesn't keep being long, I am sure it is fine.

She also went over some of the hospital information that I wasn't going to ask about for a few weeks yet. She let me know that the clinic has a doctor at the hospital all the time and that my doctor will be called even if she isn't on call, though she might be able to get there in time. It is nice that there is a chance.

She also warned me that the only thing she doesn't like about the hospital is that they get a little territorial with the babies and try and keep them in the nursery at night. I didn't have any problem last time but it was during a chance over in things. However, I don't have any problem insisting on getting what I want either. :winkwink: She also says that their doctors will do the infant check ups during the morning so I won't have to worry about them trying to do that in the middle of the night again.

The one things she talked about that I had no idea is that third babies do not tend to follow the trend of second babies so I should have more time in labor, etc. None of mine have been long but if we can double the time of the last one, an hour and half should at least get everyone to the hospital. That helped to reassure me a little.

All in good, a pretty good visit. I could go four weeks this time or two weeks and then my appointments are all two weeks. Look for me to be starting a new thread early in the week since we don't seem to have much of an opinion on that but I will still be checking in here.


----------



## tbyrd

Hi I am entering the 2nd tri., I am 13w2d. This our first and most likely our last. It took over 2 years to be pregnant and was so hard on us but I will never rule out surprises. 
I have had some nausea, which has eased up some but the headaches and migraines have been horrible. Ugh, I am hoping that they ease up the further along I get. 
We have our anatomy scan Aug. 3rd and we want to find out what we are having. I have so many people telling me what I am having and why they think that. So we'll see who's right. I find it entertaining.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Tbyrd!! :hi: Thanks for joining in!

ciarhwyfar, good news all the way around! Woohoo! :happydance: I also won't have a problem expressing my wishes either! :winkwink: My experience with this hospital wasn't a good one last time so I have no problems advocating for me or the baby! I'll try not to step on toes, but as far as seeing my baby is concerned, I WILL be sure they understand my wishes. :thumbup:

Okay, I haven't been in here mainly because the injections have started causing nausea and bad migraines. Oy Vey! I'm feeling better now so thought I'd pop in. NOW, if we're going to keep the thread for all trimesters than what should I rename it to ladies?? Help me out and I'll change it! :winkwink:


----------



## robinator

Hola, I'm 14 weeks today! Had to check out the lemons in the produce section and was pleased to see they are twice the size of limes :winkwink:

This is our first child and so far the baby has been very easy on me: no spotting or morning sickness. Haven't had much in the way of energy, though. I was looking forward to the second-tri energy burst so I could get back on my bike, but after trying on all my jerseys and looking like a whale in each, I'm not so sure I want to be back out there. :haha:


----------



## Cherryhrf

Hi again, quick update. I had my gender scan today and its a Girl!!. I'm over the moon, never thought this would ever happen and still can't quite believe it. 

re the 3rd baby thing, I had never heard during my 3rd pregnancy that the birth can be troublesome, it can be really quick or extremely slow. I only found this out when I had to be induced and the little monkey didn't want to come out. They would only use the gel once a day instead of every 6 hours they do for other births and it was my most difficult birth but it was also down to the way he was laying with his hand up against his head and could not engage properly. Don't want to worry any one but I wish I had known about 3rd births before had I was expecting to be in and out of hospital same day or in 1 day like my others but ended up there for 6 days.


----------



## xxembobxx

Cherryhrf said:


> Hi again, quick update. I had my gender scan today and its a Girl!!. I'm over the moon, never thought this would ever happen and still can't quite believe it.
> re the 3rd baby thing, I had never heard during my 3rd pregnancy that the birth can be troublesome, it can be really quick or extremely slow. I only found this out when I had to be induced and the little monkey didn't want to come out

Congratulations :thumbup: We had 3 girls and so lucky we then had a boy but like you I would have been happy with another girl as I know my way around them (boys have sticky-out bits lol)

My 3rd labour wasn't too bad although I was expecting it to be quicker than it was. My 2nd was born at home it was so quick and we were all expecting the same again. The MW told me to get on all fours and stick my bum up in the air to slow labour by defying gravity and it worked. The labour was still quick in comparison to others but a few hours longer than I had planned for :haha:


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi everyone, this is my first post although I have been lurking for a while! I am 13 + 5 and had my NT scan yesterday which was incredible! I had one at 9 weeks due to health reasons and the difference is amazing! 
This is our first pregnancy - I am 39 so I guess we were late starters!! I am due on 23rd Dec and can't wait!
So, just wanted to say hi really......! I look forward to getting to know some of you as the weeks progress.
Tanya


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome to the newbies!! :hi:

We had our 20 week scan on Monday and I'm very pleased to report that the little one looks healthy and we're having a girl!! We're so excited and it makes it feel even more real. I've also ordered a couple of little pink things, I couldn't help myself!! 

Mommy's Angel - sorry to hear you've been feeling unwell, I hope this calms down for you. 

I'm feeling really tired at the moment, I think I need to start going to bed earlier!! In 1st tri I was quite often in bed by 9.30 and now it's more like 11 or 11.30 and I seem to get up about 3-4 times each night to either pee or because I've got bad leg cramps!! I mostly love being pregnant but I'm struggling a bit with not sleeping my usual 8 hours solid!!!


----------



## mandy1971

hi folks,
thought I'd introduce myself I am 14 weeks and 4 days roughly.. will be 40 and a half when baby is born but still 39 at present!!
this will be our first, been ttc since summer 2009 3 early miscarriages all at 5 weeks and have autoimmune thyroiditis( with thyroid antibodies).
My levels of thyroid hormone are at the low end of normal on the charts, which means that I do not merit medicating as my levels are not dangerously low- this disease is the likely cause of my miscarriages previously and from lots of research and chat with women on b&b I explored the idea that perhaps this was the cause of the miscarriages.Having been reasured by my gp and 2 fertility experts that there was no link..it can aslo be attributed to infertility.
So anyway I got my bfp in April, and this sustained pregnancy I am putting down to taking a low dose of thyroxine prescribed by my understanding gp, whom I handed a pile of research to way back in January this year and was started on thyroxine that very day!
I have also been taking baby asprin since January( not prescribed) so who knows it may be down to the asprin instead...although I've not been diagnosed with any clotting deficiencies.
I had a bleed at 6 weeks and have until week 12 been followed up by epu where I had weekly scans. I had my 12 week nuchal scan last week and there is a slight enlargenment on the nuchal fold, so I have been booked in for an amniocentesis on the 5th July at 16 weeks., although I've still to decide 100% whether to go through with it...

Thats my story girls and sorry I did get carried away with it...
Cannot wait till december the 19th when I'm told the baby is due, I am however wishing wishing wishing so hard to fast forward the next 6 months and to meet my precious child xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leeze

welcome Mandy! that's quite a journey you've been on already and I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I had 1 early m/c at just less than 6 weeks and this was devastating enough. I can't imagine what it would be like to go through that 3 times over. it will be worth it when your baby comes in December though!!! xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Mandy :hi: Sorry for everything you've been through but glad you've finally achieved a pregnancy. Such a gift! :hugs: Looking forward to joining you on your journey!

Congrats on all the girls announcements. I added them to the 1st page under gender confirmations. Anyone whose name is missing, please feel free to share your gender Or :yellow: if you would like to have it added!


:hi: also to anyone else I've missed over the past couple of weeks. Things have been a bit crazy. Still on injections for another 12 wks and so far they're doing their job as is the cerclage stitch. Had a scare over the weekend and found a white stitch in the bathroom. I dove for the sucker but it went down the toilet. (eeew gross!) Come to find out it was a dissolving stitch that none of the medical staff new until they went in and saw I had the white dissolving stitch and then the origional blue fishing line type stitch. Turns out the Dr. that did the surgery starts off with the dissolving stitch and the rest is the full stitch. Nobody communicated this to me so that at 2am when I saw the vanishing stitch in the toilet I FREAKED OUT!!

Went in, found out I have bacterial vaginosis AGAIN. They called yesterday to also tell me my urine sample came back with some odd bacteria and put me on yet ANOTHER antibiotic. So I'm now on flagyl and macrobid. :wacko:

Other than that, Amelia has decided she would like to kick HARDER! So I've been jumping lately because she takes the wind out of me. :haha: She's also been taking jabs at my full bladder and I'm finding small pee spots in my panties so this weekend I'm out to buy panty liners!

All is well thus far. How is everyone! WTG on the lemons this week too! I'm headed for wk 25 on Sunday! :happydance: I cannot BELIEVE I've gotten this far and surpassed that dreaded 22wk and 24wk viability milestone. I'm hoping to go to term now! :happydance:



Few questions....Lets get a new name for this thread so it includes everyone and nobody feels they have to leave because they've changed trimesters. We've become a family of sorts in here so I need to come up with a new thread Title! Any suggestions would be VERY helpful!

Second. Has anyone started their shopping yet? How bout the nursery? Lets get some pics going of the bumps, the babies, the shopping and the nursery! This could get fun!

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## Leeze

wow - Mommys Angel - you've been through a lot too, haven't you? Sounds like this little bub of yours is happy in there though and a big CONGRATULATIONS for being at 25 weeks today!!

I think call the thread something like "Due in Fall/Autumn or Winter 2011 babies" - that should cover everyone who's here already 

It's so hot in London today!!! Lovely in some ways but am feeling a bit unbearably hot!! xx


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Autumn and Winter 2011 babies works for me.

Still tired a lot and trying to get enough food in every day. I think my doctor will be quite annoyed if I start losing weight again.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> Autumn and Winter 2011 babies

So it will be!


Thanks ladies for the help. Great idea! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Leeze

yey - that's a good title for the group! well done! It's soooo hot in London today, my OH and I have just been sitting with our feet in a cold bucket of water to try to cool down!!! Not the most romantic thing ever, but kinda cute at the same time!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yes, it is a good name. Thanks to you both we can now include everyone without sending them away when they change trimesters.

Yes, I've been hearing London has been hot. How hot are you over there?? It gets to be in the high 90's and muggy. The higher temps I can "sort of" deal with...it's the muggy weather that puts me over the edge! I can imagine you with a bucket of ice water soaking your feet. :haha: Do you have a beach you can get to close by? This weather is why I demanded my husband splurge for a high end air conditioner. Since I'm on bed rest upstairs there's no WAY I would deal well with high temps. :wacko: Since I also can't go to the beach because of the cerclage..the closest thing to water is the shower. :rofl: Amelia will be worth it though. :winkwink:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello all,

I have a regular appointment on Friday this week. I swear I am making up for all of the tiredness I didn't have during first trimester since I just want to sleep until like noon every day. I may have actually managed to gain a little weight since my last appointment but if I did it is because I am having another meal at like midnight from staying up too late. *sigh*

I am starting to get some new symptoms as well and still have like 12 weeks to go until 40 weeks and like 10 if this one decides to come early. I hope everyone else is doing well and is having an easier time of it. 

Mommy's Angel, how goes things with the bed rest and your doctors?


----------



## Leeze

Hi there

Mommys Angel - It was in the high 80s on Sunday and Monday, which isn't so bad but the main thing is that we're so unprepared for hot weather over here. A lot of buildings and public transport don't have air conditioning, and we live on the 2nd floor at the moment and seem to get all of the heat from the floors below!! Fortunately we're planning to move in a few months and will be on the ground floor with a garden! I can't wait!! There's no beaches really near here - the nearest would be about an hour away so it's nice for a day out but not very convenient for going of an evening. So how long have you got to be on bed rest for - is it for the rest of your pregnancy? That must be hard going in some ways but good to know you're doing the best for yourself and Amelia (cute name, by the way) :hugs:

Ciarhwyfar - I'm feeling really tired too and not sleeping too well at night. When I'm not at work I can sleep for longer but I've got to be up at 7am most mornings. Then when I get home from work I want to be able to relax and make the most of the evenings so even though I know I should be going to bed early I'm normally staying up till about 11 or so - and then trying to catch up on my sleep at the weekend. Wow - 12 weeks to go!! Not long at all. I can't remember if this is your first baby or if you've got other children? Are you feeling prepared for the LO coming along?

I've been buying pink things all week, I can't help myself. We're going to go out shopping soon for the pram and a few other bits but we'll get most of our things when we move into the new place as we haven't got that much space to put it at the moment! I'm just over 22 weeks now and am counting the days till V day!!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Leeze, WOW! I know how hot it can be even in the 80's. Without air I'm just MISERABLE! Any floor higher than the first is just AWFUL to bare heat without air moving through. It's why I told my husband we were splurging for the pricey air conditioner we got in the spring. :rofl: I never even thought about the fact that most buildings are prepared for that in the UK. We have a few lakes around here living in the "fingerlakes" region. I can't get to any of them now though with the stitch in, but with your situation, it sure makes me think we take this for granted here!

Ah, the lovely fun in splurging for baby things. The prams in the UK are AWESOME. So are the cloth nappies. If I could get back there to shop I'd have a free for all! :thumbup:

Can't believe you have only 12 wks left and 14wks on sunday for me. Looking at it this way ...Holy COW! ((FAINT)) I can't BELIEVE I've gotten this far. How AWESOME! :happydance: Your almost there and I'm getting SO excited to see your little one. :hugs:

AFM: doing alright. I've noticed this week I've been having some kind of baby blues. Not sure why...hopefully they'll go away soon! Bed rest is coming along well. I'm at 25wks 4 days now and hopefully headed to full term. :happydance: I've been starting to creep out for more rides lately. Not sure how long I'll be on bed rest, it really depends on how far to the stitch she is and whether my amniotic sac starts bulging Those cases will keep me on bed rest and maybe even put me on a more strict rest. Right now as I move into 26wks when the baby is too big to come out on her own even IF the stitch were to come loose, I'm just taking this slow but going for more rides. Nothing walking too far, just a ride to get out. I think I need it with the baby blues I've been feeling.

have an appointment with the doulas tomorrow and perinatal center just for a check up. Spending the rest of the evening snuggling with my husband and our fur babies.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Leeze, I have two others. One just turned 22 and the other will be 3 about 6 weeks before this one gets here. We saved everything because I was hoping for just one more to keep them from being alone growing up. The first one had a bunch of her cousins around. I've never been a big fan of pink and not knowing the gender, we have bought a couple of cute things that we like, such as winnie the pooh stuff. Don't really need anything but I didn't want all of the stuff to be used so buying a few new things just for this one.

Mommy's Angel, how did your appointment go?

I had one today and my blood pressure was back to normal at 102/70. Last appointment it was 92/60?! Anyway, I have finally started to gain a little weight as I was up four pounds so I am only at -5 from where I started. I should come out at around 15 pounds over pre-pregnancy at this rate and I don't really want to be any higher. Everything else seems to be good so keeping my fingers crossed that everything is fairly easy from here on out!

I still have no idea what to get the (nearly) 3 year old as a gift from the new baby. Next time we hit the bookstore, though, we are going to see if we can find an "expecting a new baby sibling" book for small children.

I hope everyone else is doing well. Been a little quiet out there. :hi:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar, glad everything went better at the appointment! My blood pressure was good this time around too. All seems to be well. I'm still on the antibiotics for both bacterial infections but it seems to be working. :thumbup:

I started feeling depressed this week. I did mention it to them and they think it's the loss of Jackson. I think it's hormones. I'm very much at peace with my son and know where he is and that I'll see him again. Granted seeing Amelia may remind me of not having him...I'm prepared for that if it happens...but the depression is different than my grief. 

I found out they'll give me a Strep test at 36wks I think. It's normal as I hear about it on the boards. Wouldn't surprise me if I have it though because my body is FILLED with bad bacteria. :wacko: 

We also have an appointment for the end of August to meet NICU staff. Even if she comes to term, with all the insulin I've been having because of the injections and hormones of second trimester, she may very well bottom out when the cord is cut. I'm going to TRY to make sure they have a glucose drip ready right in the room instead of wheeling her upstairs to the elevator. I also want to see if they'll allow my husband to follow them upstairs. He's an actual nurse at the hospital and I'm just uneasy with my experience of having to leave the hospital last time after giving birth to my son without him that I want someone with Amelia and to know she's alright. My hopes are that they will allow this to take place.

Other than that, not too much is going on. I'm going to TRY to sneak out tomorrow because my cousin is having a 4th of July party. Just for a short bit. 

We'll see what happens. :winkwink:

How is everyone else?!


----------



## Leeze

how's everyone doing? I'm exhausted today, felt like I was going to fall asleep at work!! I'm wondering if it gets harder to do the older we are!! (I'm nearly 39!)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm wondering the same thing. :lol: I ended up with a reaction to the macrobid I was taking and had hives like crazy, headaches, hot flashes. It was just awful. It usually takes only a few hours to get rid of a reaction for me when I take Benedryl and it took three days of oatmeal wash, Calamine lotion, cold showers, and Tylenol. It was AWFUL! I'm sure holding Amelia I'll look back and laugh at all the hospital visits, illnesses, etc., but MAN am I tired out! :rofl:

This pregnancy has been crazy. :wacko: My hormones have been NUTS too. My poor husband! :haha: :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :) 

just popping in to say hi!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Rowan, how are you? I HAVE to get to your journal tonight. I've been meaning to see the latest news. Hoping all is well as you reach second trimester. woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

Really good thanks hon - glad everything is going well with Amelia - you must be shattered hon - physically and emotionally but what a second wind you'll get when she arrives safe and sound x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is still hanging in there and doing well. My next appointment in on Thursday with my regular doctor instead of the midwife who we have seen for the last two appointments. It will be nice to see her again but I kind of hope she doesn't ask about something we have been breaking. :blush:

If my weight gain doesn't continue, I just hope it maintains. I don't want too much gain either though. At least I have been getting out more lately so I have been doing a little walking. I do get hungry on occasion so that may help but the baby often seems to be push on my stomach so there isn't much room a lot as well. What can you do? (Trust me, pushing isn't getting them to move.)

Other than that, the baby is moving well on a regular basis and we haven't had a return of any red blood so keeping my fingers crossed that the hard part is passed. I'm doing an overnight visit to friends in Connecticut this weekend (2-3 hours travel one way) and then pretty much staying in the area for the duration. Anyone else have any last minute before baby gets her plans?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

My appointment is on Friday. We have a sono and then we see the Peri. I'm having issues with eating well too. With Dougs schedule we're up until 2am most nights and I sleep on and off (wake up once an hour to pee) until 11am. Today I FINALLY got some needed sleep through the night and slept until 1pm today. :wacko: It felt great, but I felt like I slept the day away.

Anyways, I've only been eating about 2 meals because I get up late. When I have a normal meal my body doesn't seem to digest it very well so I feel as though I'm full for most of the night and then my last meal will be around 9pm with a snack when Doug gets home around midnight. I know she'll get her nutrients but the lag in eating makes me wonder if I'll be hurting her in any way weight-wise or anything else. I just can't eat too much. Today we went for Italian and I had the salad and only ate half the pasta leaving the rest for tonight. 

We also went hunting for a mini-van yesterday. It's odd because all the car lots have are very few. I think they're prepping for the 2012 cars to come out because each car lot had minimum picks even with newer models. SO, we'll probably go back closer to the fall. We REALLY need a new vehicle before winter though. We just seem to be outgrowing the Santa Fe with two dogs, a baby, our own stored stuff and then finding room for strollers, etc. ESPECIALLY if we decide to go on a NEEDED vacay next year. Hoping to find something in our price range that will last us awhile. 

Amelia kicked so hard yesterday Doug was able to feel her on my belly for the first time. It was amazing seeing them interact with each other. I'm excited to have felt her outside now. 

We purchased her area rug yesterday and cleared out her room. Ladies, I was just about in TEARS! After having that loss two years ago having given birth and leaving the hospital without our son...I'm actually at a place where I can BREATHE and DREAM of our daughter's future. :cry: Her furniture comes off layaway in two weeks and then we'll be starting her nursery. My shower is two weeks later...at 34wks. ((FAINT)) I can't BELIEVE I only have 90 days left. 

The Conn. trip sounds lovely. I'd LOVE to go on a trip, but with my cerclage and injections...also that I'm high risk it won't allow room for us to travel. "technically" even though I'm 27wks, I could start labor anytime so being out of state or too far out of the area would be a great risk for us. I've been dreaming of next years vacay and think we're going to rent a cottage in the Adirondacks next year. Doug and I love it there. It will be nice to be a family and be by the water while also just relaxing for a change. We haven't done that in around 9years. We're READY. Though I DO want a house...we need some sanity. The house will come soon.

Happy weekend everyone! :hug: What's going on with everyone? Has anyone started their nursery? Any pics??


----------



## Rowan75

MA bless you hon - so glad that youve been able to feel Amelia so well and that Doug has chance to share - just lovely x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Quiet in here lately. I hope everyone is doing well.

Rowan, have everything planned for your anomaly scan in a few weeks? We took the little one with us for so that she could see the baby as well. I don't know that she fully understands but we do read her some stories about a new baby and talk to her about it.

Mommy's Angel, I know the bed rest is a killer but in this weather, better you be tied to the bed next to the AC. We went out for two hours to the library and the grocery store and I was wiped out for the afternoon yesterday. And they both have AC! I am not currently planning on leaving the house today. Any news from your last appointment? 

Leeze, how are you doing? Anything new or interesting going on?

I'm not sure if we have lost everyone else or not.

My last appointment was Thursday. My blood pressure was again low but they don't worry so much about that as long as I don't have too much dizziness or anything. My weight gain didn't really continue, only about half a pound. Better than too much, I guess. I really have to try to make sure I drink enough every day though. Good reminder for anyone where it is warm these days. 

My doctor had me schedule as many of the rest of my appointments as possible while I was there. I have two more bi-weekly appointments and then every week. A couple are with the midwife as my doctor is going out of the country for a week. She wants the baby to wait until at least the 12th as she gets back on the 11th. I'm not due until the 20th but I still have the feeling that it will be any time after the 9th. We will see if the baby waits for her or not.

My older daughter just went home last Sat and then we had the visit to Conn (which was very nice). This week has just been so busy and stuff that I don't feel like I have gotten anywhere with things. The OH gets off a couple of weeks starting in mid-August, when summer school ends. I don't think we are really going to start any of the new baby prep until then. He still needs to work on the rental property as well so it is going to get very interesting and possibly very tight on timing. I will need to make sure I have all of my lists of what needs doing and where stuff is stored all organized.

Every weeks gets us just that much closer until it is time. It is hard to believe that I am already at seven months! Time seems to be speeding up. Except when the baby is moving around a lot and keep me awake. :winkwink:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :)

Hope everyone is well! 

Im good thanks - we had our consultant appointment last friday and she scanned me so that was fab! It was mainly as a teaching exercise for the registrar but that was fine by us :) she was pointing out all sorts and the babys organs all seem to be fine, she is a very very wriggly little girl!!! each sonographer had commented and the consultant said she hadnt seen such an active baby in a long time! 

Then we had our private gender scan last saturday - which was also fab - lots of 4d -She never stops - so it was quite difficult to find out her gender - had to go and walk around and up and down stairs while other ladies had their scans and then we went back in - the sonographer was in stitches laughing - she was trying to focus on the area and suddenly the baby would turn around or there would be a foot there or a hand but we could see the sign of a little girl (wont say what it is in case any ladies dont want to know) my sister who is a radiographer had already spotted on the previous scan pics at 13 weeks

she loves feeling around where she is with her hands - she likes to snuggle into the placenta, she likes to touch her nose and her ear - and her umbilical cord was round the back of her neck and shoulders like a scarf and it was clearly getting on her nerves and she was fiddling away trying to move it she does a good irish jig too!

so next scan is August 12th - yey! nhs one then we'll have another private scan at 24 weeks then maybe every 4 weeks after that to check babys ok and placenta and cervix.

went to midwife on weds shes pleased with bloods, urine etc irons fine, she had a press about on my bump and said everythings coming along fine, just waiting for my anaesthetic review and then we should know more about whether I can have a midwife led labour or Dr led 

went to aquanatal on tuesday - it was fab!! Really fab - I loved it! some lovely pg ladies which was really nice and its midwife run so thats fab - was such a wierd sensation tho - like the bump moves seperately to the rest of me in the water was fab for my shoulder too! have been discharged from fracture clinic and physio - yey!

so we have a Martha :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. 

Rowan, Congrats on the little :pink: So exciting! :happydance:

ciarhwyfar, will be interesting to see when you have this baby. You'll have to post a pic so we can see the little one.


Sounds like you've both had some great news! It's been a bit hectic here as Doug has had several hypoglycemia episodes leading to Friday's glucose tolerance test that ended with him bottoming out and a day off work. We think stress could be one cause but he's got to go through the testing to make sure it's nothing else.

I can't remember what I last talked about. My mind is like Jello these days. I can't honestly remember a thing! I was told I could come off bed rest a bit so I went to the beach today. While a little bit of water helped, I'm thinking it was too much even with permission. My feet look like blowfish now! 

My blood pressure is usually low so I'm unsure how they'd tell if it was pre-eclampsia or just the heat. My guess is it's just the heat, but it's quite painful to walk. WAS going to go to church tomorrow and have decided it may not be a good idea. My cervical length went up slightly and Amelia is doing well so far. I DO have signs of depression and anxiety. Also have acid reflux and an inability to sleep because I can't find a position.

Tuesday is our EARLY appointment with the pediatric cardiologist to deny or confirm if Amelia has a hole in her heart. Prayers are welcome as this mommy is slightly nervous but am putting faith that God will see us through.

Just took Amelia's bed and dresser off layaway today and we pick it up in two weeks. We put a new layaway on a glider with ottoman and then I decide on bedding for her room. Hopefully it will all come together nicely!

Well, I'm tired for tonight so I'm going to bed. So glad to hear all this lovely good news.


----------



## Rowan75

oh hon fingers so crossed for your appointment on tuesday - glad your cervical length has improved - you guys have had a lot on bless you x


----------



## tamjam84

Hiya everyone :wave:,thought i may join you ladies , I'm due on the 5th September but are to be induced before , due to gestational diabetes and due to my age they say lol. I'm 42 and this is baby number 6, my eldest being 22 down to my youngest 10, then there's a big gap , met hubby when youngest was 2 and wanted to make sure our relationship would work (8 years ) it has but I had been sterilised so we paid for one course of ivf which resulted in a single pregnancy although they put 3 back, phew good job they did, so here we are around 4-5 weeks to go and we have a little girl, so I will have 4 girls 2 boys. Perfect. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Tam :hi: and congrats. Wow! What a testimony. :happydance:

Thanks Rowan for the kind comment! :hugs: It' hasn't been exactly stress free the past 3 years. I'm HOPING that's what's behind Doug's chronic hypo. and all we need to do is help him find stress relievers to move past it. I don't even want to think about the worst case that cause this.

At any rate, we're trying to move day by day with a positive attitude. I DO wish that things wouldn't all happen at once though. I could use a break. Starting to see anxiety and depression a bit from feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

I wanted to pop in and say hi! I am Jules and I am currently just shy of 10 weeks pregnant. I've had several scans up to this point, all showing a healthy heartbeat. I have another scan tomorrow at the 10 week mark.

I am 39 years old and this is our first child. I'm extremely nervous as I suffered a missed mc last year at just shy of 9 weeks (baby measured 6 weeks and 3 days) so I am praying this little bean will stick!

I have what seems to be constant nausea and sore boobs!

Mommy's Angel - it is so wonderful to see you in here! I am not sure if you remember me, but we met in the TTC 35+ forum last year:flower:

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Rowan75

welcome animal cracker and tamjam - wishing you happy and healthy pgs :) 

keeping my fingers crossed for you MA that things settle down soon x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Jules :hi: Of course I remember you. SO glad to see you in here too! :happydance: So far so good. While there have been hills to climb we're much further now and I'm 29wks 1 day today. :happydance: Good to see you in here!

Rowan, thank you. I'll be back tomorrow to let everyone know how the ped's cardiac specialist appt. went. Today I seem to have a head cold. I'm thinking it because of all the 100 degree weather here and today it's pretty cool. We've also had the AC on so I'm trying to have a lot of tea with lemon.

Amelia is kicking away! I just love feeling my baby. It's the best feeling and I think I'll miss this part.


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Jules :hi: Of course I remember you. SO glad to see you in here too! :happydance: So far so good. While there have been hills to climb we're much further now and I'm 29wks 1 day today. :happydance: Good to see you in here!
> 
> Rowan, thank you. I'll be back tomorrow to let everyone know how the ped's cardiac specialist appt. went. Today I seem to have a head cold. I'm thinking it because of all the 100 degree weather here and today it's pretty cool. We've also had the AC on so I'm trying to have a lot of tea with lemon.
> 
> Amelia is kicking away! I just love feeling my baby. It's the best feeling and I think I'll miss this part.

Mommy's Angel, I am so thrilled for you!!! I remember very clearly the heartbreak you have been through and shared with us all and I was always wondering and thinking about how you are doing. I am so happy to hear you are so far along at 29 weeks and can't wait to share your journey!!:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jules :hi: Of course I remember you. SO glad to see you in here too! :happydance: So far so good. While there have been hills to climb we're much further now and I'm 29wks 1 day today. :happydance: Good to see you in here!
> 
> Rowan, thank you. I'll be back tomorrow to let everyone know how the ped's cardiac specialist appt. went. Today I seem to have a head cold. I'm thinking it because of all the 100 degree weather here and today it's pretty cool. We've also had the AC on so I'm trying to have a lot of tea with lemon.
> 
> Amelia is kicking away! I just love feeling my baby. It's the best feeling and I think I'll miss this part.
> 
> Mommy's Angel, I am so thrilled for you!!! I remember very clearly the heartbreak you have been through and shared with us all and I was always wondering and thinking about how you are doing. I am so happy to hear you are so far along at 29 weeks and can't wait to share your journey!!:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you, your so kind!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## jennwitt

hi there - jumping in....

FOURTH BUNDLE of BOY due on 11/19/11 ;-)

Hoping to make it many more weeks from now, but prob won't get to Nov!

Jennifer


----------



## JJBump1

Mommy's Angel said:


> I thought we should start a thread.
> 
> How far are you in second trimester?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Is this your first child?

Hi there - I'm 18+6 and have been feeling great with the exception of some minor discomfort last week which I've been told is likely due to a small fibroid. I'm 41 and am pregnant with my first but have two stepchildren: 27 (girl) and 24 (boy)!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

JJBump1 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I thought we should start a thread.
> 
> How far are you in second trimester?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Is this your first child?
> 
> Hi there - I'm 18+6 and have been feeling great with the exception of some minor discomfort last week which I've been told is likely due to a small fibroid. I'm 41 and am pregnant with my first but have two stepchildren: 27 (girl) and 24 (boy)!Click to expand...

How AWESOME!!:happydance: I love hearing stories of women getting pregnant in their 40's. I'm 37 and I wanted to spend a year with just Amelia when she's born before trying again. Brings me encouragement when I hear women in their 40's getting pregnant. :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## JJBump1

Mommy's Angel said:


> How AWESOME!!:happydance: I love hearing stories of women getting pregnant in their 40's. I'm 37 and I wanted to spend a year with just Amelia when she's born before trying again. Brings me encouragement when I hear women in their 40's getting pregnant. :happydance::cloud9:

Thanks! Good luck with your future plans and enjoy your time with Amelia!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello all!

Had my regular appointment on Wednesday at 32 weeks 1 day. My blood pressure is still odd at 110/58 but they don't seem bothered by it. Weigh in was disappointing, I lost two pounds again. The doctor said she isn't worried... yet. Still below pre-pregnancy weight. 

Next appointment in two weeks and then I go weekly. August 30 will be 37 weeks so full term. Hard to believe it! Still so much to be done. Almost everything, actually. Did buy a box of newborn size diapers this week though.

Things are moving right along. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :)

Im 18+2, feeling fine apart from a v low bp episode yesterday (keeping my fingers crossed its a one off!) 3rd pregnancy - hopefully first baby I get to bring home from the hospital wriggling and crying! (the baby not me - haha) 

ciarhwyfar your pg seems to have gone so quickly - does it to you?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

ciarhwyfar, hopefully the weight issue and bp issue will level off. Sounds like your almost there. I'm 2wks behind you. Amelia is moving and kicking up a storm.

Rowan...the baby WILL get to term! :hugs: I'm staying positive and knowing you and I will have a blessed gift.

AFM, have had quite the week. We brought home Amelia's crib and dresser. It's still in a box, but we've finally done it. Once that's up I'll start the designing. That in itself is proving to be hard because I want primary bright colors and not the pastels. :wacko:

Doug has been having hypoglycemic episodes and it turns out the specialist thinks he has type II like me. Totally took me for surprise as I had no idea that type II's go hypo unless one gives too much medication. He had to go in for more labs and we'll find out for sure next week. In the meantime, Doug was told NOT to take glucose tablets when he's having an episode. He's supposed to wait it out and see if it goes up. 

It's scared us both completely as he really gets yucky during these episodes. I feel as though waiting until he hits 50's will be torchering him, but we vowed to give it a go. 

My guess is all the stress has caused him to release too much hormone and is causing insulin resistance. Both Doug and I have to work on our stress levels. Also we haven't been on a vacay in 10 years. I think it's time to live a little and bring vacay's back each year or we're going to wear out too quickly!

Not much else going on. No news is good news they say! :winkwink:


----------



## Rowan75

sounds scary hon - hopefully things will level out - and hopefully you guys will have had all the stress you are due in your life and things will be lovely from now on x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Quiet in here. I hope everyone is doing well.

My last appointment was yesterday and everything was good. My blood pressure was normal 11/70 and I gained one pound back. Normally it would be two weeks until my next appointment but my doctor is going on vacation soon (1 Sept) so I have weekly appointments from here on out. When they tried to get the heartbeat on doppler, it took a lot longer than usual. Every time they found it, the little one would move out of the way.

Mommy's Angel, I hope that your OH's level even out. I know you guys can't do too much until little Amelia makes her debut as far as taking a little time off and such but maybe you can try a little meditation or relaxation techniques together to help with the stress? 

JJBump, I'm guess you have had your anomaly scan recently. How did it go?

Rowan, when is yours scheduled?

I am six weeks or less out (mine have never been late yet) and it still kind of seems unreal that we are getting so close. Part of that might be because we haven't started getting ready yet. The OH is planning on waiting until early Sept because he has other stuff that needs doing. I just hope the baby works on his schedule. :rofl:


----------



## JJBump1

Thanks for your update, ciarhwyfar.

I had an anatomy ultrasound a couple of weeks ago, but I don't see my ob-gyn until the 24th, so unless they call me in, I'll have to wait. I did receive results from my amnio and everything looks normal there.

So far, I'm feeling great and enjoying the look of my JJBump!

Keep well and rest up!


----------



## robinator

Just coming up on 22 weeks and feeling great! This pregnancy has been very easy thus far. Its our first and we are having a girl! :happydance:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mommy's Angel, haven't heard from you for a bit. I hope you and hubby are doing well.

JJbump and Robinator, good to see that everything is going well.

Rowan, is everything okay with you?

My weekly appointment was today at 35 weeks. Had the group B strep and a couple of other tests done today. I don't know why they keep running std test in NY. They were negative last time and I haven't had any changes. My blood pressure was 102/60 but still not having any real dizziness or anything so all good. I even gained a pound this week! I did get sick last night from baby pressure to the stomach though. If that keeps up, I might not be able to keep my weight going in the right direction. Keeping fingers crossed it was a one off!


----------



## Rowan75

all good with me thanks :) my low bp has risen to 100/50 and Im over the dizzy spells - yey! (was a bit scary when it was 89/41)

20 weeks scan was brief and factual but we have another private scan booked for 23 weeks :) will attach pic! 

martha is wriggling a LOT which is Lovely! :)

35 weeks - woo hoo! Nearly there! 

hope everyones doing ok :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Martha Grange.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rowan75

bump pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3173.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3174.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxembobxx

Robinator - congrats on having an easy pregnancy. I always glided through pregnancies so could never understand what women fussed about but then my sister had hyperemesis and could barely function. It's funny how it can affect women so differently, and even one pregnancy for a woman can differ so much from the next.

Rowan75 - I love your scan pic, it's so clear :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for the absence. I don't get much sleep these days so I periodically take naps through the day. Lets see, Doug got the results back and he's not diabetic. I'm going to ask for his adrenal glands to be tested to be sure he doesn't have an issue with that and I'd like him to be checked for growths as they too can cause issues. My thought is in the end we'll find it's stress. We've made some changes and thus far he hasn't had an episode. I'm thinking the lighter stress load is helping and so is promoting better eating habits with him to cover lows in the morning instead of either skipping meals or eating WAY too many carbs in the morning. It's working.

Amelia is doing well. Last friday she weighed 4 lbs 4 oz and has a ball of energy. I'll be 33wks on Sunday. :woohoo:

ciarhwyfar and Rowan, glad your blood pressures are back up ladies! I have no answers for why NY state has all these mandates. Some of them are a waste of money. 

Rowan LOVE the baby pics and bump pics SO beautiful! What a blessings how great things are coming along. 

Robin...I'm glad you feel great! My first pregnancy was nice...this one is a bit of a touch one. Tired all the time, the 17P injections cause hair on my chest and boobs, the legs are itchy because they hairs are growing in darker and thicker, I cry everytime my husband asks me what I want to eat because I just can't find anything good to eat. There's much more. It's just been uncomfortable and the lack of sleep has me grumpy and hormonal. :wacko: :rofl: If I could just sleep through the night with no interuptions just ONCE, I'd be a happy camper. :lol: Amelia is def. worth it all though. :thumbup:

JJ, glad the results came out normal and please keep us posted on your appointment the 24th!

I have a wedding to go to next friday and my shower is the following weekend. Just when I'm allowed off bed rest I can't seem to find the energy to move. So bummed as I like to get up and go. :rofl: I find I'm out for an hour and I'm EXHAUSTED! 

It's getting close for everyone! Can't wait to see the baby's. Speaking of pics, I'll post the latest 3D from Amelia's last friday. Spittin image of her fathers side and she looks very similar to her brother with the eyes, lips and nose, bless his little heart. I can't wait for October to get here so I can hold her and love her.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0145.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rowan75

lovely pic MA shes so cute! Such a shame youre feeling exhausted now but as you say Amelias worth it Im sure x Glad Dougs feeling a bit better - hope it continues x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rowan75 said:


> lovely pic MA shes so cute! Such a shame youre feeling exhausted now but as you say Amelias worth it Im sure x Glad Dougs feeling a bit better - hope it continues x

Oh my goodness I'm dying for sleep!:sleep: I tried to take a nap this afternoon and my moms phone call woke me up. I forgot to turn the ringer off. :dohh: Lack of sleep is really starting to depress me. Just one night of full rest would help my mood. :haha:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hi Ladies. I just found this thread. I'm due 11/11/11 but C-section scheduled for 11/4/11. The docs do not think I will make it that long due to my history, but we are hopeful. I am pregnant with a GIRL! So Alida will have a baby sister which she is so excited about. This pregnancy is definitely different than my first. I think mostly because I'm older(38) and not able to sleep when I need/want to like I did with the first. I am a nurse and work long hours and on my feet all day which doesn't help. My 2 year old still gets up at least 1 to 2 times a night, mostly due to her oxygen tubing getting tangled but non the less I have to get up with her. My hubby works out of town most of the time so I feel like a single mom most of the time. Not a lot of help around the house. 
Listen to me....Poor ME! LOL!!! Just my life at the moment. It will get better I am just ready to have energy again. I feel like I'm dragging all the time and I feel like I have a bowling ball in my belly! so much pressure so low in my belly. The baby has been low, very low all pregnancy where Alida was spread out across my belly. Not near as much pressure.
Nice to meet all of you.


----------



## Rowan75

Hi Sweet Alida - welcome! Your little girl is gorgeous! Sorry to hear you're so exhausted bless you - you've got a lot on 

my baby started off high and is now very low but she does turn round every couple of weeks to a new position - I suppose she'll be too big to move that much soon!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I had a ton more energy just a few weeks ago. I think everyday this baby gets heavier! LOL! I hope she is a big chunky monkey when she arrives so I'm just trying to think positive! I don't want another little beanie to bring home....Alida was so tiny only 4lbs 12 oz when she came home!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Sweet Alida! You have a sweet little girl. How adorable! I'm EXHAUSTED! I've rarely gotten any sleep so it's been hard for me to function. Amelia is VERY low and lying on my lower back and bladder. I'm having a tough time walking. It kinda hurts. I think this is normal, but I'll be talking to the perinatologist on Friday to be sure.

Welcome again! :hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello ladies!

Welcome Sweet Alida! I hope everyone is doing well and that the weather isn't getting them too down.

My last appointment was on Friday but I just don't spend that much time on the computer on any given day if I can help it. My blood pressure is staying normal at 108/70 but in the last week and a half I lost the 1 pound I had gained the week before. I just don't get it since I was actually managing to eat more as the baby has dropped but there you go.

37 weeks tomorrow and there is still so much do be done. With the lovely storm we had coming and then its arrival, we have actually done some baby prep! Friday we bought a storage cabinet to put baby's things in since we didn't have anything at all for that. Yesterday I cleaned out the space in our room were the cabinet and bassinet need to go, put the cabinet together, and worked on the mountain of laundry we had. Kind of over did it, actually but I am taking it much easier today. My lower back was in pain off and on for a few hours but stopped once I really rested from doing things.

We still need to get the old baby stuff out: clothes, bassinet, breast pump stuff, get sheets, etc. and wash everything. Buying the car seat will probably be a last minute item but we should be fine for everything else and OH can take care of that even if I am at the hospital.

My doctor is on vacation until the 11th and my due date is the 20th so I hope the little waits until she gets back. I will be seeing the midwife for my next two appointments but it hardly seems like I should be this far along already.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar

YAY. Almost there. I've been kind of having rage and depression. Trying to keep watch of it. Today I've been nesting....or should I say dictating what needs to get done. :wacko: Since when have I been in a marriage that's a dictatorship?! :shrug:

Anyhoo...we got Amelia's furniture up....are waiting for her glyder and I've started washing her clothes including her cloth diapers (which need several washing to be absorbent for when she comes. Lots more to do...it drives me NUTS to see dust and dirt on the woodwork trim. NOT a fan of it, so we'll be doing that. I have to change the shower curtain so it looks nice. mop the floors dust the bookcases, get our room situation and cleaned AGAIN....I need to clean the porch after the guys did our roof. Oh how I LOATHE an unsettled house! :wacko: 

My shower in on Sat. SO out of my comfort zone but we're appreciative about it all. I'll be at ease when it's over there. I'm just not one for being center of attention. Makes me cringe!

Good to hear your bp is good and that your doing alright. I can't WAIT to see a pic of the baby. :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

Hope the weather wasnt too bad for you US girls! Sounds like you got a lot done	ciarhwyfar and MA

Not sure I'd feel about a shower MA - dont think Id be too keen either :) theyre not much a tradition here yet so I should get away with it! 

I had a crapy weekend just cos we moved house and had both houses to sort out and instead of being able to get on with it we had my crappy sil and bil staying with us (uninvited) and they lazed about being very annoying and selfish all weekend - dh had to work a lot which left little old me and too too much to do - so on monday I just sat and cried and cried and luckily my parents and my good friend came and helped me out - thank goodness for them 

soo onwards and upwards hopefully a better week lies ahead! 

:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rowan75 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> Hope the weather wasnt too bad for you US girls! Sounds like you got a lot done	ciarhwyfar and MA
> 
> Not sure I'd feel about a shower MA - dont think Id be too keen either :) theyre not much a tradition here yet so I should get away with it!
> 
> I had a crapy weekend just cos we moved house and had both houses to sort out and instead of being able to get on with it we had my crappy sil and bil staying with us (uninvited) and they lazed about being very annoying and selfish all weekend - dh had to work a lot which left little old me and too too much to do - so on monday I just sat and cried and cried and luckily my parents and my good friend came and helped me out - thank goodness for them
> 
> soo onwards and upwards hopefully a better week lies ahead!
> 
> :flower:

Praise God for friends and family when you really need them! \o/ Looking forward to seeing updates on the new place. :thumbup: Then soon baby will be along to fit right in...in due time of course!:winkwink::cloud9:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hi there.

Weekly appointments aren't exactly making it more real when one has lost all sense of time. :rofl:

Everything is still good. The midwife says the cervix is soft but that is about it. I think that I should still have a week or two, knock on wood. It will be a bit better for us to have that time and the doctor will have time to come back from her vacation in Italy. Guess we will see.

Finished crocheting a baby blanket for us and have one more I want to do. I also want to finish crocheting a baby doll for the 3 year old. Hope I find a good amount of motivation soon. Glad I got all of the bibs and booties I wanted to donate done earlier cause I wouldn't be making it now.

Mommy's Angel, try to remember you don't have to get everything done at once. We don't want you to have to worry about early labor. I find that I work in spurts so that I try to do everything at one time and then I over do it and the OH gets a bit unhappy with me. Luckily, I have most of the stuff I can do myself done at this point so it shouldn't be much of a problem but last weekend was a different story. :winkwink:

Rowan, sorry to hear about the family issues. Can't really do much about them, I am afraid. So glad that your parents and friend were able to help you out after.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

So much to share but we needed rest after our shower and then that am we ended up in labor and delivery until 6am on Sunday. All is well though. I'll be back this week sometime to share pictures and update on everything.

So excited that we're getting closer and closer! :happydance:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sorry I didn't get around to posting until now. I rather expect that there is a good chance that my next update post will have baby information in it.

My regular appointment was Wednesday. Blood pressure good, weight gain of a pound, and no problems. Midwife says that we are a "stretchy 2" cm and 50-70% effaced, up from a finger tip and 50% last week. My next appointment is Friday and I don't expect to make it though I could be surprised. At least my doctor is now back from Italy so I should have her when we do go in. 

Still seems kind of surprising that we are right down to the end here. At least we have everything we need to start with and I got the bassinet all made up night before last. We picked up the bottles and breast pumping supplies so that we have all of that when we are ready as well. Too bad we can start that right away as OH loves to be able to feed the baby and stuff but have to get everything established first.

The extra good news is that he had a lot more time off accumulated that we thought he did and will be able to take the full six weeks of FMLA and get paid for it. He is actually the first male to take it at his work (the whole special ed department for the county) so that is kind of neat as well. Went up the whole chain of command and all it makes sure they did the paperwork correctly.

Kind of excited, kind of afraid. Still worried that something is going to go wrong at the last minute here though I figure most of that is because of the early loss we had in February last year. Guess I just worry too much.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ciarhwyfar said:


> Sorry I didn't get around to posting until now. I rather expect that there is a good chance that my next update post will have baby information in it.
> 
> My regular appointment was Wednesday. Blood pressure good, weight gain of a pound, and no problems. Midwife says that we are a "stretchy 2" cm and 50-70% effaced, up from a finger tip and 50% last week. My next appointment is Friday and I don't expect to make it though I could be surprised. At least my doctor is now back from Italy so I should have her when we do go in.
> 
> Still seems kind of surprising that we are right down to the end here. At least we have everything we need to start with and I got the bassinet all made up night before last. We picked up the bottles and breast pumping supplies so that we have all of that when we are ready as well. Too bad we can start that right away as OH loves to be able to feed the baby and stuff but have to get everything established first.
> 
> The extra good news is that he had a lot more time off accumulated that we thought he did and will be able to take the full six weeks of FMLA and get paid for it. He is actually the first male to take it at his work (the whole special ed department for the county) so that is kind of neat as well. Went up the whole chain of command and all it makes sure they did the paperwork correctly.
> 
> Kind of excited, kind of afraid. Still worried that something is going to go wrong at the last minute here though I figure most of that is because of the early loss we had in February last year. Guess I just worry too much.

Yay! Your almost there. :happydance: Worry after a loss is quite normal dear. Both Doug and I have been dealing with that as well. It's bitter-sweet but we can't WAIT to hold our little Amelia when she's here.

Doug is using his FMLA as well and is going in I think on Monday to set up the paperwork and make sure it's all done properly. My guess is he'll be out for 4 weeks and not 6 though. We'll see. 


Oh, it dawned on my I haven't shared about the shower yet. I'll do that in a couple days. 

I will share though that Friday proved to be interested. It was a 5hr long appointment. Amelia is still breech and everything we've tried she hasn't budged. I'm at peace that there is a reason she's not doing this. We are scheduled for October 6th for a c-section assuming there are no emergencies. My stitch was taken out on Friday. We're watching for contractions and were told to run to the hospital if we see any symptoms. My prayer is that she either turns before I go into labor OR she waits until the c-section date on the 6th. Amelia weighs in at 7lbs. I'm guessing maybe an 8 or 9lb baby by October.

I have SEVERE water retention in my lower abdomen. I have little water polyps throughout there and my pelvis feels like leather. I suppose that's the answer to why I'm hurting really bad and why my lower abdomen feels very heavy.:wacko: It's supposed to go away after we deliver. My feet, ankles and legs are swelling too. We're watching my blood pressure for pre-eclampsia but so far, all is well there. It's just water retention.

So right now, tentative schedule for c-section is October 6th assuming I don't go into labor while she's breech or have issues with pre-eclmapsia/the baby/or anything else. 

Even with a section appointment nothing is set in stone. I'm learning about flexibility here. :rofl:

Can't WAIT to hear your birthing story and see the baby. :hugs::kiss::flower: I'm grateful for the good outcome for both of us. Praising God for such blessings.

Thanks for updating us dear friend!


----------



## Rowan75

Nearly there ciarhwyfar - hope everything goes really well for you and your LO :flower:

MA 91% there - crikey!! Youre doing so well :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks! She moved from breech to transverse again. :wacko: She's keeping me on my toes. I have a c-section date if she doesn't go head down. Just crazy. :lol:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

My third and final little bundle has arrived. I don't have any of the pictures on the computer yet though. I will say that I never stopped worrying that something was going to go wrong all the way down to her being out and handed to me. After the mc in Feb 2010, I just couldn't be as carefree in a pregnancy. She is already a very important part of our family though, even to the three year old.

Details:
Gwyneth Holly Amberlyn Fox
13 September 2011
5:40 am
8 lbs 6 oz and 19 in
at 39 weeks.

That makes her my largest baby by almost a full pound and so glad she didn't wait that extra week. We spend extra time in hospital due to bad jaundice but everything should be fine now. She is nursing very well. Too well at times, ouch! :winkwink: I have a lot of resting I am needing to do and reassuring the three year old but my OH is home for his six week leave so I will be getting help.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I LOVE the name and am SO EXCITED that she arrived safely and is in your arms. :happydance: What a blessing. Can't WAIT to see her! Get some rest and update when you can dear friend. Only 2wks for us and I can't WAIT. You've given me such excitement and warmth in my heart. Woohoo!


----------



## Storm1jet2

ciarhwyfar said:


> My third and final little bundle has arrived. I don't have any of the pictures on the computer yet though. I will say that I never stopped worrying that something was going to go wrong all the way down to her being out and handed to me. After the mc in Feb 2010, I just couldn't be as carefree in a pregnancy. She is already a very important part of our family though, even to the three year old.
> 
> Details:
> Gwyneth Holly Amberlyn Fox
> 13 September 2011
> 5:40 am
> 8 lbs 6 oz and 19 in
> at 39 weeks.
> 
> That makes her my largest baby by almost a full pound and so glad she didn't wait that extra week. We spend extra time in hospital due to bad jaundice but everything should be fine now. She is nursing very well. Too well at times, ouch! :winkwink: I have a lot of resting I am needing to do and reassuring the three year old but my OH is home for his six week leave so I will be getting help.

Awwwwwww many many congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello ladies.

Sorry it took so long but we finally found the missing camera. Things have been crazy around here with the new baby, moving house, and having gotten married. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. Any new babies since mine?

Here are the promised pictures. From the hospital: https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1043-1.jpg

From today: https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww110/ciarhwyfar/Munchkinette/DSCF1051-1.jpg


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

aw she is beautiful! Many congratulations to you!! x


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations ciarhwyfar! Lovely pics - shes gorgeous and I Love the name :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

She's gorgeous!!!! :happydance:

I don't see where I updated so I'm going to post here:

Amelia Gabrielle Shearer arrived at 8:29am on Sept. 29th by c-section. The section over all went well but felt kind of odd being pulled. She came in weighing 8lbs 13oz's

She went up to NICU and they let her down two hours later only for her to go back up the following day because her sugars weren't stabilized. It became rough from there. NICU was only "open" during certain times. DURING those times you had to breastfeed or feed your baby. Amelia was learning to attach but has issues with peanut butter tongue...meaning her tongue goes to the roof of her mouth instead of lying at the bottom. So that made our time spent there much later and gave her less time to latch on and get food. All the while, we'd get downstairs eat and instead of sleeping, we'd go back up for her feeding times. It was awful seeing her on lead lines, being poked and prodded for testing. I was obviously emotional seeing it.

She was finally sent back to us but then they said she had jaundice. They wanted to keep her and we said okay, however the testing they did and then the light therapy left her without clothes on, cold, unswaddled and eyes always covered. By the last 6 hours she'd had it and so did we. It was horrifying to go through with our little one.

We came home on day 5 of our stay and life has been better. Amelia is latching on nicely, my milk has just come in and we're getting sleep when it comes. It's been better together at home where we all belong. We're enjoying being a family now! My cup runneth over with abundant joy.

Wanted to share a few pics with you all.


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0337.jpg The 1st time I saw my miracle baby.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0362.jpgWelcome Amelia Gabrielle!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0380.jpg Cute little one. I just love her more and more each day.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0390.jpgAmelia's first hour in her bassinete.


As of now, I'm recovering from the incision, have contracted PUPPS rash from pregnancy. My abdomen is mishapen and my body has TONS of water retention in the abdomen especially that is now leaking like I broke water :giggle. I kept crying because I wondered if my body would look disfigured forever but have been told it will take time, but will get back to normal.

As I recover from the harder issues, I just keep looking at my daughter Amelia, my husband and our dogs and remember how blessed I am. My cup truly runneth over with abundant love!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Mummylove - Amelia is gorgeous! Sorry to hear you had a traumatic time after the birth but glad to see she is home where she belongs!
hope you feel better soon!


----------

